# HP Deskjet F2235 drivers



## andvariplus (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking for drivers for a HP Deskjet F2235 printer. It was not released in the US, and am having trouble locating the drivers for it. 

Thanks,
Andi


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the drivers of any of these...

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...ype=s-002&h_query=F2200&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## andvariplus (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

